# /boot/default/loader.conf Error



## mezzobob (May 8, 2014)

My FreeBSD 10 on ZFS does not boot 

I got this error on boot:


Something is wrong wth /boot/default/loader.conf

How can I fix that?

I run on ubuntu from USB flash drive on the same system and got this from gparted:



How can fix the /boot/default/loader.conf from Ubuntu? 

Maybe there is an simpler solution?


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2014)

mezzobob said:
			
		

> Something is wrong wth /boot/default/loader.conf


No, there's something wrong with your disk(s). Note the I/O error just before it. The error just happens when this file is read.



> How can I fix that?


Make sure your disk(s) are still good and don't have bad sectors.


----------



## mezzobob (May 8, 2014)

I scanned the disk with "badblocks" and got no errors.
What else could i do?


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2014)

Use a program that's for disks created in the last couple of decades.  sysutils/smartmontools has smartctl(8), which can report the status and run the short and long SMART tests on a drive.


----------



## phoenix (May 12, 2014)

You really should not use Ubuntu to work on FreeBSD issues.

Install mfsBSD to a USB stick, and use that to fix issues with FreeBSD.


----------

